
Deprived of food and smartphones, students work harder to get phones back - brahmwg
https://www.psypost.org/2018/11/when-deprived-of-food-and-smartphones-college-students-worker-harder-to-get-their-phones-back-52449
======
crooked-v
> In the study, 76 college students were deprived of food for three hours and
> deprived of their smartphones for two hours while they studied. They were
> then allowed to use a computerized game, which was similar to a slot
> machine, to earn time to use their smartphones or 100-calorie portions of
> snack food.

No food for 3 hours isn't "deprivation", it's a normal school day.

------
pmdulaney
Nothing unethical about that experiment...

